# What do you think about this RO/DI unit?



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

I'd like to know if this unit by Max Water is any good? The price is very attractive...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

unit is just the shell- filters are important. This price is for 50G per day unit. I do not know your requirements for the RODI water, but I would not buy 50G
and for the 100G it already $270.
In my opinion 4 stages unit is more than enough for the aquarium needs. All additional stages are west of money. Filters are not cheap

this is a god price and good unit.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70025

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Tagging along. I need to buy a RO/DI unit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IMHO/E, get the Vertex system. When I see compression fittings vs "quick connect" (QC) fittings...I dunno...I just prefer QC fittings...LOL. You'll spend another ~$60 changing the critical connecting parts over to QC.

_Ideally_, any form of slow flow contact of substrate (water) to media (DI resin) reaction contact in a column, it's a vertical orientation, not horizontal.

JM2C


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Product to Waste Ratio: 1:2L, is it good?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A 1:2 product:waste ratio is pretty good w/o a booster pump but it is dependent on the line pressure of your home to get that ratio. Above 60PSI and it will hit that target. Lower and you will have more waste water per product water produced.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Do I need a pressure gauge w/o booster pump? Just to read the input? What is the water pressure around GTA?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

TankCla said:


> Do I need a pressure gauge w/o booster pump? Just to read the input? What is the water pressure around GTA?


in overall if you have 3/4 water main coming to the house your pressure should be OK.

I use vertex buster pump and I enjoy how fast RODI produced and ratio is 1:2
I think Flavio Vertex units are the best bang for 200

Just the buster pump cost 100
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/v...+up+to+100GPD+RO+(Reverse+Osmosis)+Units.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

sig said:


> I think Flavio Vertex units are the best bang for 200


200$ w/booster?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Stand alone? yes we do.
> The featured units do not include booster pumps.


Without pump. For 189.99 you get the new Vertex R.O. systems, includes di, oil filled pressure gauge, Auto shut off solenoid, Manual back flush. all pre installed.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

TankCla said:


> 200$ w/booster?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry for misleading.  I was sure it was sure it is included

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I found at 200$ w/booster pump from maxwater. 
5 stages 100gpd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

sig said:


> in overall if you have 3/4 water main coming to the house your pressure should be OK.


I live in a rental apartment. Building has 14 floors and I am at 3rd floor. They have to have a good pump to provide good water pressure at the last floor, right? This might be in my favor.

Another thing, pH of ro/di water is close to 6. How good is this acid water to drink?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't drink ro/di water. Since it is pure water, it wants to absorb. While you drink it, it will absorb vitamins, etc from your system. It will slowly deprive you of needed nutrients. 

I am no doctor, but that is how it was explained to me.

You can buy addons for these units. "Taste filters" is normally what they are called. It adds tds back to the water, thus limiting the ability to absorb from you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Or you could just buy the drinking water/RODI system from MaxWater... Win win 

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/6-Stage...EVERSE-OSMOSIS-WATER-SYSTEM-RO-DI-_p_280.html


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I just installed this RO/DI unit and it makes a buzzing noise from the membrane. Sometimes it stops for about 2-3sec then noise comes back.
Is this normal for new units? It will stop when all air is out of the unit?


----------

